
First AI universe sim is fast and accurate – its creators don't know how - donohoe
https://phys.org/news/2019-06-ai-universe-sim-fast-accurateand.html
======
conmarap
AI scares me. Even though I've used neutral networks and even more complex
models/networks in projects and have a fair understanding of how they work,
they still scare me a lot. Even though we are far away (supposedly) from
creating a sentient AI, I can't help but think that AI will turn into
something like "I am Mother" rather than C-3PO.

And yes, I understand that AI and machine learning can help us in ways that
will advance our abilities in medicine, science, etc but we're human. if
something can be used for evil, we should be sure that that will be attempted.
We, as a species, have an annoying need of being the first and having control
of everything. Only that AI _may_ , in the future, be uncontrollable.

~~~
oldandtired
As far as AI are concerned, there is no intelligence in them - at all.

As far as understanding what intelligence is - we have a long way to go on
that as well.

What these system can do, is process a large quantity of data and then match
against a specific set of criteria. The problem is not the computer system but
the actions taken by real flesh and blood people who do not question what
these systems put out.

~~~
conmarap
Yeah,and that's the point I was trying to make about right now. But at some
point we'll find ourselves in the position of having created general
intelligence. Be it smarter than us or not. In the case of this model, it
"could accurately simulate how the universe would look if certain parameters
were tweaked [...] even though the model had never received any training data
where those parameters varied."

This means that it somehow was able to figure something specific out based on
data that had nothing to do with it. Whether by accident or because there's a
correlation that we haven't yet figured out, this model was able to understand
it. And that's amazing and scary at the same time.

~~~
a0-prw
> But at some point we'll find ourselves in the position of having created
> general intelligence

Why do you believe that ?

------
JJarrard
Anyone else have a problem with phys.org? The website fails to load, chrome,
UK.

